# Limited mileage insurance?



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

I've just taken out a new insurance policy on my car. Last year, I put on a limited mileage of 5000 miles... and told them my current mileage at the time last December. However, a change in circumstance meant that I went significantly over the mileage which I had told them... but I'd forgotten all about it.

This year, I have changed insurance companies... but they are both brokers who have found that the cheapest company for both of them to insure me have turned out to be the same company as last year... but under a different broker.

I have put a limited mileage again on it this year, which I won't exceed... but the mileage this year is around 12000 miles higher than last year when I said I wouldn't go over 5000. Would this not matter now... as long as I didn't go 5000 miles over what I have wrote down as my current mileage now? 

As it's the same insurance company which the other broker last year used... would they pick up on this if I'm allready in their database? Say I put my mileage down as 56000 miles last December as my current mileage... and I shouldn't have gone over 61000 miles. Instead I've gone to 68000 miles, so it's about 7000 miles over what I had said.

I've allready paid out for the insurance and everything. It should be fine shouldn't it, as the other policy is done and finished. 

Thanks for any advice. 

Cheers. opcorn:


----------

